# Someone Has Big Balls!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Some A$$hole broke into my car last night and committed larceny. Am I pissed off? You bet! I am used to seeing this kind of crap happening to other people but it really hits home when it happens you. All I can hope if that they will get whats coming to them. (hopefully a beating with a baton and a taser to the ass)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, it sucks...I had a couple pistols stolen but the pos was caught quick and they were returned. I invested in a couple of safes.
Hope you get the dirtbag


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am sitting here reading my post and I just realized all the grammar mistakes I made...


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Para 

That is one of my biggest fears is to have one of my guns stolen. Glad you go them back quick


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

BUY A SAFE...you can get a good one for 600-900 and theyre worth every penny, Homeonwers/renters insurance will dut you a break too so you can recoup some of what you spent.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey I know exactly how you feel, I got hit last Fri the night it rained. I was not pleased to say the least. Little f.. rats. They need more than a kick in the a....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> I am sitting here reading my post and I just realized all the grammar mistakes I made...


Prepare to be flamed by the MassCops spelling and grammar crew.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> You mean "flamed"....


Your the guy I was talking about Wolfie


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

If they can make it past the trip wire attached to claymores and illumination grenades.Then make it past the rottie,and get away without running over stop sticks or stepping on pungie sticks they can have my flippin car radio.


----------



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

Mongo said:


> If they can make it past the trip wire attached to claymores and illumination grenades.Then make it past the rottie,and get away without running over stop sticks or stepping on pungie sticks they can have my flippin car radio.


Nice one
I really think they didn't know you were a cop cus if they did you should really be a dumb f... to brake into a cop's car

Good luck


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldn't of assumed anything less of you.

Semper Fi


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kaBOOM!...problem solved


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

To bad the Trunk Monkey was not real...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> *Your* the guy I was talking about Wolfie


That should read, "you're" or "you are." :mrgreen:

Sorry to hear about your plight, npd. I hope your belongings are recovered.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo..you forgot the bouncing betty's!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Naa no anti personnel shit I want em to die.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Charles Bronson would solve this problem very easily.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> BUY A SAFE...you can get a good one for 600-900 and theyre worth every penny, Homeonwers/renters insurance will dut you a break too so you can recoup some of what you spent.


Para

Already have one. Thanks. But it is just the thought of one of my guns getting in to a thugs hand just turns my stomach because no good could come of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

take out and hide the firing mechanism under your bed, put the ammunition under the sink and the trigger and rail in your fridge


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

somebody ban that username.

npd, i hope you didn't lose anything too expensive. best of luck in trying to recover the stolen items. i hope whoever stole your stuff is found and they will resist arrest and get a good beating as a result.


----------

